#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Procuro emprego

## wbrustolim

Procuro emprego na área de telecomunicações, muita experiência . Tenho 15 anos na área , enlaces, Mikrotik, ubnt, cambium , roteamento, BGP, OSPF, fibra, PLC ( participei na implantação e testes na rede PLC da Copel em 2007 a 2008. Treinamento com bplg global empresa responsável pelo projeto), configurações rádios digital, entre outros. Não importa a distância região segue fone para contato 43 98804.4815 . Whats. Email [email protected]. obrigado pela atenção a todos

----------


## muttley

Então monta um provedor pra voce e seja feliz! Pois hoje em dia os custos são bem menores! 
A qualidade esta bem acessível!!!

----------


## wbrustolim

Tinha um até 10 dias atraz vendi ele é estou a procura d trabalho

----------


## wbrustolim

Discordo do amigo, provedor e um saco sem fundo. Só se poem dinheiro ser dono ao meu ponto de vista foi muito estressante teve momentos bons . Mas nós últimos anos difícil .

----------


## wbrustolim

Concordo por isso que não quero mais ser dono .

----------


## alisonmallmann

> Eu não sou dono, sou administrador de redes em um provedor e vivo o cotidiano de um, e não é fácil como muitos pensam ser. Eu administro somente a parte de rede, mas tem financeiro, RH, vendas, compras, estoque, jurídico e etc, pessoal acha que isso é moleza.


O mesmo comigo, só que eu administro na parte de fibra ótica, nem quero participar da Rádio aqui na empresa, mesmo assim eu sou super lotado com projetos, configurações e manutenções, e ainda sou responsável pela telefonia, e diga-se de passagem, malditos ATA's.

----------


## lcesargc

estão achando ruim kkk faça como o @*ab5x2* falou abra uma barraca de pastel kkk

----------


## Bruno

> Procuro emprego na área de telecomunicações, muita experiência . Tenho 15 anos na área , enlaces, Mikrotik, ubnt, cambium , roteamento, BGP, OSPF, fibra, PLC ( participei na implantação e testes na rede PLC da Copel em 2007 a 2008. Treinamento com bplg global empresa responsável pelo projeto), configurações rádios digital, entre outros. Não importa a distância região segue fone para contato 43 98804.4815 . Whats. Email [email protected]. obrigado pela atenção a todos


que cidade tu é pois tu é da minha região

----------


## wbrustolim

Santo Antônio da platina

----------


## rimaraujo

> Procuro emprego na área de telecomunicações, muita experiência . Tenho 15 anos na área , enlaces, Mikrotik, ubnt, cambium , roteamento, BGP, OSPF, fibra, PLC ( participei na implantação e testes na rede PLC da Copel em 2007 a 2008. Treinamento com bplg global empresa responsável pelo projeto), configurações rádios digital, entre outros. Não importa a distância região segue fone para contato 43 98804.4815 . Whats. Email [email protected]. obrigado pela atenção a todos


Encaminhe seu currículo para [email protected].

Somente uma pergunta, você informou que trabalhou na copel e tem toda essa bagagem.
O que lhe motivou a largar o seu emprego e montar uma empresa própria? 

Ou qual o motivo que você saiu da empresa onde trabalhava para tentar empreender?

----------


## Bruno

> Encaminhe seu currículo para [email protected].
> 
> Somente uma pergunta, você informou que trabalhou na copel e tem toda essa bagagem.
> O que lhe motivou a largar o seu emprego e montar uma empresa própria? 
> 
> Ou qual o motivo que você saiu da empresa onde trabalhava para tentar empreender?


Vamos la não pra criar atrito mais eu trabalhei na copel um bom tempo o plc em santo antônio da platina aconteceu em 2009 a 2010 se não me falha a memoria, quando aconteceu o plc em Sant Ant eu trabalhava no nivel2 da copel o que eu fiquei curioso pela sua afirmação "muita experiência" estou precisando de um cara assim, qual usa experiencia com cisco ??

----------


## wbrustolim

Em 2009 e 2010 já era o final do projeto meados d 2009 fui pago para remoção dos equipamentos dos clientes como que era um projeto teste.

----------


## wbrustolim

Foi logo quando sr ravedutti tinha falecido presidente da Copel nesta época foi um dos motivos de ter parado esse projeto

----------


## Bruno

> Em 2009 e 2010 já era o final do projeto meados d 2009 fui pago para remoção dos equipamentos dos clientes como que era um projeto teste.


eu não lembro época certa mais o projeto foi inviabilizado pelo cusco ai veio a bel kkkkk

----------


## wbrustolim

Sim . Re vi aqui começamos em 2007 a cotação inicial do projeto contagem d postes entre outros lançamentos da fibra até os concentradores PLC. Em 2008 finalzinho do ano que iniciava os primeiros teste 2009 foi o ano de instalação e atendimento e já no final de 2009 e 2010 a retirada dos equipamentos

----------

